# Installation of PyQt5 For Python3



## Sadegh Alirezaie (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello everyone.
I'm new to FreeBSD and I'm developing a Download Manager written in python.
we ported this software on some Linux Distros and Mac OS.
Now, I'm working on making it usable in FreeBSD, The FreeBSD handles all the requirements except _PyQt5_ which is I'm wondering why it can not be installed by _pip3_.
I used to use 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/devel/py-qt5 && make install clean
```
  but I get _make[1] stopped_.

I'm running FreeBSD 11 on VirtualBox.

hope anyone help me doing this.
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2017)

Sadegh Alirezaie said:


> but I get _make[1] stopped_.


This tells us exactly nothing. Please post the _whole_ error message.


----------



## Sadegh Alirezaie (Jan 31, 2017)

SirDice said:


> This tells us exactly nothing. Please post the _whole_ error message.


 thanks for your answer, I've tried to update and upgrade using pkg and I have py35-sip-4.17, 1 installed.
then I used to `cd /usr/ports/devel/py-qt5 && sudo make PYTHON_VERSION=3.5 install clean`
then I get:

```
Error: Make sure you have a working sip on your PATH or use the --sip argument to explicitly specify a working sip.
```

I have attached the entire output, you can also see it here

thanks for your time.


----------

